# HR jobs in SA



## Shilpa (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am moving to Johannesburg during this year. I am a Indian national and was wondering on how to go about applying for jobs in SA.

Request help!

Regards


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Shilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Johannesburg during this year. I am a Indian national and was wondering on how to go about applying for jobs in SA.
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa, there are tons of job sites in South Africa that you can start researching for your specific requirements. Set up job alerts so that when something is posted that suits you it will automatically arrive in your Inbox. Saves lots of time wading through job offers everyday. 

All the best in your search!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Shilpa,

I am looking for job there as well, and came to know, Any non citizen can only get job, if he/She has skills , which are not available in local market.

And for that empolyer need to prove goverment of south Africa that they were not able to find south african with desired skills.

For more info on these rules and regulations you can check out SA home affairs site.

By the wat on wat visa u going to SA ?

Cheers
Anu


----------

